# cabela's



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

seen this today. wonder how gander and franks will take this.



> KOCHVILLE TOWNSHIP, MI  Cabela's, a hunting, fishing and outdoor gear supplier, is going to open in Saginaw County.
> 
> Construction on a 43,000-square-foot store will begin this fall, the Nebraska-based company announced. The store is expected to open in the spring of 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

I got the Cabelas hard book cataloge the other day and in the front they accounced the new locations with Grandville being one of them.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Its about time. I believe this will close the Saginaw Gander Mountian. I'm surprised they picked the location that they did. I would of thought they would of put in the old Sams Club building.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Grandville, thats a whole 30 minutes from my place....I had heard it was going to be a satelite type store nothing like Dundee but thats fine. The ganders over here we have two in Grand Rapids suck to be honest. They never seem to have what I want, or they are out of stock on waterfowl products by the end of October? Never understood that..... 

Smoke


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Dahmer said:


> Its about time. I believe this will close the Saginaw Gander Mountian. I'm surprised they picked the location that they did. I would of thought they would of put in the old Sams Club building.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yeah they wanting to go head to head with gander it looks like. poor gander. lol.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

smoke said:


> Grandville, thats a whole 30 minutes from my place....I had heard it was going to be a satelite type store nothing like Dundee but thats fine. The ganders over here we have two in Grand Rapids suck to be honest. They never seem to have what I want, or they are out of stock on waterfowl products by the end of October? Never understood that.....
> 
> Smoke


Yup, Yup and more Yup. 

I plan to have 2 parties in regards to this. The first party is when Cabelas opens, and the other will be when the Grandville Gander closes!!!!!:evilsmile


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

wavie said:


> I got the Cabelas hard book cataloge the other day and in the front they accounced the new locations with Grandville being one of them.


I got that and thought "Man, that's a sure sign that I spend too much money there."


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Unless this Cabela's store is given a high degree of say in what they stock, I don't think Frank's will see a huge impact. Gander will be gone though.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Yup, Yup and more Yup.
> 
> I plan to have 2 parties in regards to this. The first party is when Cabelas opens, and the other will be when the Grandville Gander closes!!!!!:evilsmile


Sadly, I'm sure many of those guys will be interviewing and hired.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Unless I need it "right now", I don't buy from Gander....when their store in Utica first opened, they had a great selection, the sales folks were helpful, and prices were decent.
Don't know how many years it's been, but since those first few years, the selection has been cut considerably.....if they don't have it, the usual response is "we can order it for you".....well, I can order it, too! The whole idea of having a store to shop in is so _I don't have to_ order! Prices are now comparable to if I would order via catalog, and the younger sales staff really aren't interested in being helpful.

Cabela's tends to be a bit expensive, IMHO.....I've found better deals some times (including shipping/handling) from other places such as Mack's, Wing supply, ect.

Just MHO......

BTW: I'm sure the other die hard duck hunters have heard, but "The Refuge" website was bought by Wing Supply.....don't know what, if anything, will change after that acquisition.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Too bad for Frank's. I like that store.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

hey kid i bet this will incress the amount of people come their for draw now to get a hunt in and go to cabelas to shop


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BIRD BARREL said:


> hey kid i bet this will incress the amount of people come their for draw now to get a hunt in and go to cabelas to shop


hah. never thought about it that way. guess its possible. thing is i don't think its gonna be any bigger than the present day gander....if it was like dundee tho...that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

JBooth said:


> Too bad for Frank's. I like that store.


It won't hurt Frank's that bad, they are a specialty shop in the Bay and will still pull good crowds. 
If you guys think this is cool news wait till the next announcement for a certain store opening up in the Ludington area! !!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I think it may hurt Jays more than Franks. Jays really is high-priced, but it's about the only player for the mid and northern lower penninsula guys without travelling several hours to Dundee. Gander? frankly I don't even conisider them a player any longer.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BIRD BARREL said:


> hey kid i bet this will incress the amount of people come their for draw now to get a hunt in and go to cabelas to shop


BRING IT ON!!!! how many times have we said we need more people at the draws


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> I think it may hurt Jays more than Franks. Jays really is high-priced, but it's about the only player for the mid and northern lower penninsula guys without travelling several hours to Dundee. Gander? frankly I don't even conisider them a player any longer.


i've made a couple trips to Jay's and Franks. i consider them both high priced. I've purchased some stuff at gander over the years but generally they don't have waterfowl stuff that i want...bought mainly fishing stuff there.

I think cabelas will hurt a lot of the small shops, not just the big ones. Gander wasn't much of a threat to the small shops....their gun dept was the only thing worth a damn here.


----------



## bambam1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Can't wait for it to open. Been disappointed with Gander for years. Christmas will be a few months late this year.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...bought mainly fishing stuff there....


You and me both. I'll admit Gander does have a decent fishing department.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Old news. Question is with a downsized store what will they stock. That will make or break it


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

limige said:


> Old news. Question is with a downsized store what will they stock. That will make or break it


Well sorta. But you do have their option of purchasing on-line, and shipping free to the store to pick up. 

It's really about the same distance for me to go up there vs. Dundee, so probably won't make a lot of difference to me personally.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Sadly, I'm sure many of those guys will be interviewing and hired.


I am fine with that. Never really had that much probelm with the people working in the store. My problem has been the "corporate" decisions. Corporate deciding how much and when stuff is stocked.

Honestly, once Cabela's is open, I will probably still just order my stuff, but use in store pickup, and then stop by the store, pick the stuff up and then shop around to see if there is anything else I need or if there are any deals.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

I live 10 minutes from Dundee so cabela's already has a hand in my back pocket practically! But with saying that, I do like Franks and stop in 2 or 3 times a year, so hopefully it doesnt hurt them too badly


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> Honestly, once Cabela's is open, I will probably still just order my stuff, but use in store pickup, and then stop by the store, pick the stuff up and then shop around to see if there is anything else I need or if there are any deals.


Exactly what I plan on doing.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Is there anyone on this site that even likes Gander?


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

spartansfan said:


> Is there anyone on this site that even likes Gander?


Not much to like if your a waterfowler. I do use them for a quick restock of soft plastics for bass fishing. They usually have what I need on hand. If I'm not in a hurry, there are much better website alternatives out there with free shipping, more selection, and better pricing.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

FullBody said:


> Not much to like if your a waterfowler. I do use them for a quick restock of soft plastics for bass fishing. They usually have what I need on hand. If I'm not in a hurry, there are much better website alternatives out there with free shipping, more selection, and better pricing.


i still think rogers kicks everyones butt in waterfowl dept. fast, quick, good shipping and they answer my emails.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i still think rogers kicks everyones butt in waterfowl dept. fast, quick, good shipping and they answer my emails.


Truth. They are legit.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Great....another reason to visit the parents in Saginaw and use the cabelas visa card.


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

spartansfan said:


> Is there anyone on this site that even likes Gander?


Call me crazy but I think they have pretty good sales. Especially on new guns, and hunting gear. I always give their monthly ad circulars a check to see whats on sale.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

spartansfan said:


> Is there anyone on this site that even likes Gander?


The las several times I have gone to cabelas I have noticed a distinct lack of sale stuff.
They have a huge selection that gander doesnt have, but they don't have nearly the sales that gander has, or dicks, or even dunhams for that matter. 
So it you can actually find it at the latter 3 stores on sale it will be cheaper. if not then cabelas it is.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i still think rogers kicks everyones butt in waterfowl dept. fast, quick, good shipping and they answer my emails.


Has any of you actually been in the store. Stopped in there 2 years ago on a trip to Kansas with the wife hunting.

One word to describe the store as a waterfowler:

HEAVENLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i still think rogers kicks everyones butt in waterfowl dept. fast, quick, good shipping and they answer my emails.


This


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Camo1 said:


> Call me crazy but I think they have pretty good sales. Especially on new guns, and hunting gear. I always give their monthly ad circulars a check to see whats on sale.


Crazy..... dicks has as good of a selection and better prices. If not there an online check of the bargain then off to Rogers site. Their customer service is top notch. The knocked money off my case of shells cause I called on an out of stock product and had to call the warehouse and the hooked me up over all previous money and for effort tracking down what I wanted. Also called on some goose shells guy at store said it had motion stakes. They didn't I called for clarity had 4 dozen avery stakes in hand in 3 days. I really only shop at franks Northwoods, if you sift through all the junk there are deals there, and rogers. Jays won't price match anyone., but look around long enough and u can find good deals there too. I couldn't tell you the last time I bought something from gander. Maybe 5 or 6 years ago I bought a guide series rod there. They r as useless as dunhams. A lot of trips into them and come out with nothing. Target loads at dunhams cause they r cheap there on sale. Don't buy clays there they suck n crack in an auto trap.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Has any of you actually been in the store. Stopped in there 2 years ago on a trip to Kansas with the wife hunting.
> 
> One word to describe the store as a waterfowler:
> 
> HEAVENLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


For shells, decoys and blinds, I'd agree, but the rest of the store is lacking IMO unless you like to catfish


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

When I first moved to Ann Arbor I was excited to live close to Cabelas, that didn't last. The staff in most departments I found to be rude and unhappy with there jobs. I think they resent being retail workers and not actual guides. 

Dundee has great selection most of the year, just don't try to buy ice fishing gear in February, or at least it use to be that way. I have been to the one in IL while passing through and it is very limited probably how the new one will be. 

Gander is awful.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

danielwebster said:


> When I first moved to Ann Arbor I was excited to live close to Cabelas, that didn't last. The staff in most departments I found to be rude and unhappy with there jobs. I think they resent being retail workers and not actual guides.
> 
> Dundee has great selection most of the year, just don't try to buy ice fishing gear in February, or at least it use to be that way. I have been to the one in IL while passing through and it is very limited probably how the new one will be.
> 
> ...


most big chain stores carry their in season gear....way before season so of course what you stated is true. its like going to miejer and trying to buy ice fishing in march...or rollerblades in october...won't happen. Cabela's is probably a lil better at having out of season stuff than it competitors tho...and the ability to get it faster if needed.


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

When and where is Cabelas in Grandville hate gander and dicks. Dicks is to pricey and seems like everyone is really uptight.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

danielwebster said:


> When I first moved to Ann Arbor I was excited to live close to Cabelas, that didn't last. The staff in most departments I found to be rude and unhappy with there jobs. I think they resent being retail workers and not actual guides.
> 
> Dundee has great selection most of the year, just don't try to buy ice fishing gear in February, or at least it use to be that way. I have been to the one in IL while passing through and it is very limited probably how the new one will be.
> 
> ...


Buddy who's on here said Cabelas was awesome until it went cooperate. He worked there and quit soon after. Everything went down hill, warranties and all


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I went to my first Scheels this year. Id take that over MC, Dicks and Gander any day.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> ....everything you would have needed if you were a Hawkeyes fan.


EGAD MAN! Blasphemy! Don't care if you root green & white, or maize and blue, you DEFINITELY don't root for hawkeyes!!! :lol:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> EGAD MAN! Blasphemy! Don't care if you root green & white, or maize and blue, you DEFINITELY don't root for hawkeyes!!! :lol:


Although, Hawkeye fans are much better than Buckeye fans!!:yikes:


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

goosemanrdk said:


> Although, Hawkeye fans are much better than Buckeye fans!!:yikes:


How did we go from Cabela's to BUSTIN' BUCKEYE BALLS??? It's not BUCKEYE BUSTIN' season until football starts.....then we're fair game! :lol::lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

YELLERLAB said:


> How did we go from Cabela's to BUSTIN' BUCKEYE BALLS??? It's not BUCKEYE BUSTIN' season until football starts.....then we're fair game! :lol::lol:


No reason for "Buckeye Bustin'" this year due to your little tat problem :yikes: SORRY! Oh but you'll be fine once Meyer get's rolling...unless he gets into trouble too?


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

The no tax will be gone soon .Thanks to Walmart


----------

